# Proud Papa! (Future slinger?)



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I am extremely happy to introduce you all to my baby daughter Molly! Born on 3/17, St. Patrick's Day! It looked like she was going to arrive on the 16th, but she was born at 12:02 am and made it to St. Paddy's. The added significance of the timing is that my mother passed away in December and the 17th is her birthday! And get this... Wife and baby got the last room available and it was room 317. I'm not usually one that believes in signs, but c'mon!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Woohoo.....congrats.

She looks perfect and cool name! Hopefully wife and all are doing well.

I'm a 3/17 too.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations, she looks like a keeper!

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Just think what you have to look forward to when she's 17. 

Beautiful baby, Congratulations.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

She's cute , obviously got her looks from Mom.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> I am extremely happy to introduce you all to my baby daughter Molly! Born on 3/17, St. Patrick's Day! It looked like she was going to arrive on the 16th, but she was born at 12:02 am and made it to St. Paddy's. The added significance of the timing is that my mother passed away in December and the 17th is her birthday! And get this... Wife and baby got the last room available and it was room 317. I'm not usually one that believes in signs, but c'mon!
> 
> View attachment 365073


Congratulations man! I have a very similar story with the numbers when I had my girl 3 years ago!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

brucered said:


> Woohoo.....congrats.
> 
> She looks perfect and cool name! Hopefully wife and all are doing well.
> 
> I'm a 3/17 too.





Hoss said:


> Congratulations, she looks like a keeper!
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk





Henry the Hermit said:


> Just think what you have to look forward to when she's 17.
> 
> Beautiful baby, Congratulations.





cromag said:


> She's cute , obviously got her looks from Mom.





andypandy1 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you all!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Congratulations man! I have a very similar story with the numbers when I had my girl 3 years ago!


Crazy stuff, huh? Thanks!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> Crazy stuff, huh? Thanks!


It's really man! And your very welcome is this your first? But my wife and I got married on 1/27 had our girl on 2/27 and she was born at 2:27am lol my son was born on 5/28 so we got real close to having it all line up lol


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Jcharmin92 said:


> It's really man! And your very welcome is this your first? But my wife and I got married on 1/27 had our girl on 2/27 and she was born at 2:27am lol my son was born on 5/28 so we got real close to having it all line up lol


That's crazy! She is our second. I have a son that will be 9 in May.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

treefork said:


> Congratulations !


Thank you!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> That's crazy! She is our second. I have a son that will be 9 in May.


Lol we thought so too and it's crazy to see you had a similar experience 😃. Well congratulations once again man go enjoy little baby Molly! Happy slinging!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Congratulations to you both 😀
I still miss having kids around our house, but it is just so relaxing ... lol.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats to you and the wife Steve, hope all are healthy and happy.

Molly’s beautiful, little Angel you got there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Congratulations to you!
Children are a blessing.
Oh, and we found that they were great when they were teenagers..... more fun - and they can shoot too!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> Congratulations to you both 😀
> I still miss having kids around our house, but it is just so relaxing ... lol.


Thank you, Reed!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Congrats to you and the wife Steve, hope all are healthy and happy.
> 
> Molly’s beautiful, little Angel you got there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Darrell!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Roll Fast said:


> Congratulations to you!
> Children are a blessing.
> Oh, and we found that they were great when they were teenagers..... more fun - and they can shoot too!


Thank you!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Congrats buddy 👌👍


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family! She is a beautiful little doll. May your family always be healthy and happy! God Bless.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

congratulations to you all,children are blessings


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

bingo said:


> Congrats buddy 👌👍


Thanks, brother!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Flatband said:


> Congratulations on the new addition to the family! She is a beautiful little doll. May your family always be healthy and happy! God Bless.


Thank you!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

skarrd said:


> congratulations to you all,children are blessings


Thank you!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> I am extremely happy to introduce you all to my baby daughter Molly! Born on 3/17, St. Patrick's Day! It looked like she was going to arrive on the 16th, but she was born at 12:02 am and made it to St. Paddy's. The added significance of the timing is that my mother passed away in December and the 17th is her birthday! And get this... Wife and baby got the last room available and it was room 317. I'm not usually one that believes in signs, but c'mon!
> 
> View attachment 365073


Congratulations!!!
I was born on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Poppa Parker congratulations 🥳


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> I am extremely happy to introduce you all to my baby daughter Molly! Born on 3/17, St. Patrick's Day! It looked like she was going to arrive on the 16th, but she was born at 12:02 am and made it to St. Paddy's. The added significance of the timing is that my mother passed away in December and the 17th is her birthday! And get this... Wife and baby got the last room available and it was room 317. I'm not usually one that believes in signs, but c'mon!
> 
> View attachment 365073


I wish her a long happy life... God bless her and bless you.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> I am extremely happy to introduce you all to my baby daughter Molly! Born on 3/17, St. Patrick's Day! It looked like she was going to arrive on the 16th, but she was born at 12:02 am and made it to St. Paddy's. The added significance of the timing is that my mother passed away in December and the 17th is her birthday! And get this... Wife and baby got the last room available and it was room 317. I'm not usually one that believes in signs, but c'mon!
> 
> View attachment 365073


You should pick some lottery with 3 / 17  

Again congrat and enjoy life.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Congratulations!!!
> I was born on St. Patrick's Day.


Thanks, Pat! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Valery said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you, Valery!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Poppa Parker congratulations 🥳


Thanks, Jason!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Adonis said:


> I wish her a long happy life... God bless her and bless you.


Thank you!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Tag said:


> Congratulations


Thanks, Tag!


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Congratulations! 
Perfect. Just perfect.
Yes, congratulations indeed.


----------

